# Kate Spade Kindle covers also causing rebooting/freezing



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I received an email this morning from Amazon, showing some of the Kate Spade Kindle covers have again dropped in price to $69.99. Due to the drastic price drop, I decided to go check out some of the reviews and found they are also causing the same rebooting/freezing problems that the Amazon unlighted covers are having. It seems Amazon has/is replaceing them also with the lighted cover promo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

If anyone is experiencing this problem, just contact [email protected] to get the refund process started.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

This is exactly why I didn't even consider the Kate Spade covers, as nice as they look.  

Better corners than hooks, as Oberon and M-Edge's product designers seem always to have known.  I don't mind them aesthetically, but I've always distrusted them.  (Whether that's due to intuition or irrationality, I leave it to Time to reveal.)


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would love to see the contract terms between Amazon and Spade and what they require in the event of "hinge issues."  

I gather there is still no official "recall" on any of these defective hinge-using covers.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I've kind of been in love with one of the Kate Spade covers for a while and went ahead and ordered it with the price drop. I've heard of the rebooting/freezing being an issue with these covers, but I've also heard from others that they've had no problems whatsoever. I figured that it would be worth the gamble. If I start to have problems, I'll just return it (yay for the 30-day o questions asked policy!).

ETA- And if the hinges do cause a problem, couldn't I break them off or something like that and attach my Kindle to the cover using command strips? I've heard those work really well with Kindles.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought and returned my Kate Spade Great Expectations cover.  Lack of a way to close the thing, hinges, and the inablity to fold it back were deal breakers even though I wanted to love it.  After now reading about the damage to the kindle it can cause, I'm glad I didn't keep it!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I bought and returned my Kate Spade Great Expectations cover. Lack of a way to close the thing, hinges, and the inablity to fold it back were deal breakers even though I wanted to love it. After now reading about the damage to the kindle it can cause, I'm glad I didn't keep it!


I wouldn't want a cover I couldn't fold back -- that alone would have been a deal breaker for me!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

My first kindle started rebooting - no hinged cover. I got a replacement, and it rebooted as I was trying to put a skin on it. 


I think the problem involves more than just the hinges and covers. My first one started rebooting just by handling it or moving it. so far my second one has only rebooted once, but I have not taken it out of the oberon cover again, I would rather not test it to see if it is reproducable, I could make my first one reboot fairly easy.


My second one had a stiff power switch, after the rebooting episode I now have a normal power switch. Wierd.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

kari said:


> I wouldn't want a cover I couldn't fold back -- that alone would have been a deal breaker for me!


My Great Expectations folds back perfectly flat and has since day 1. I posted a bunch of pictures in the thread below, including pictures of holding the cover folded back and it sitting on a desk folded back.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43684.msg769339.html#msg769339

I'm not sure what everyone has against these covers -- and I seem to be alone in liking them -- so I'll stop posting about it.  However, the statement that they don't fold back really couldn't be more incorrect. I always read with the cover folded fully back and have had no problem doing so with this cover whatsoever. It folds back as easily as the Amazon Lighted Cover or the M-Edge Go! I had for my K2 and probably even more easily than my K2 Oberon. Oh, and once again -- I have not had a single reboot or other issue with my K3 in this cover (which it has been since late November).


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> My Great Expectations folds back perfectly flat and has since day 1. I posted a bunch of pictures in the thread below, including pictures of holding the cover folded back and it sitting on a desk folded back.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43684.msg769339.html#msg769339
> 
> I'm not sure what everyone has against these covers -- and I seem to be alone in liking them -- so I'll stop posting about it.  However, the statement that they don't fold back really couldn't be more incorrect. I always read with the cover folded fully back and have had no problem doing so with this cover whatsoever. It folds back as easily as the Amazon Lighted Cover or the M-Edge Go! I had for my K2 and probably even more easily than my K2 Oberon. Oh, and once again -- I have not had a single reboot or other issue with my K3 in this cover (which it has been since late November).


I just love this case. I haven't purchased yet because I'm afraid I would miss my light in the lighted cover so much, but now that they've come down in price, I feel I'm being tempted again. I'm glad to hear you haven't had any troubles with yours, PinkKindle. That is both very encouraging and very tempting.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> My Great Expectations folds back perfectly flat and has since day 1. I posted a bunch of pictures in the thread below, including pictures of holding the cover folded back and it sitting on a desk folded back.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43684.msg769339.html#msg769339
> 
> I'm not sure what everyone has against these covers -- and I seem to be alone in liking them -- so I'll stop posting about it.  However, the statement that they don't fold back really couldn't be more incorrect. I always read with the cover folded fully back and have had no problem doing so with this cover whatsoever. It folds back as easily as the Amazon Lighted Cover or the M-Edge Go! I had for my K2 and probably even more easily than my K2 Oberon. Oh, and once again -- I have not had a single reboot or other issue with my K3 in this cover (which it has been since late November).


I think it's the more expensive patent leather covers that won't fold back, while the canvas ones will.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> My Great Expectations folds back perfectly flat and has since day 1. I posted a bunch of pictures in the thread below, including pictures of holding the cover folded back and it sitting on a desk folded back.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43684.msg769339.html#msg769339
> 
> I'm not sure what everyone has against these covers -- and I seem to be alone in liking them -- so I'll stop posting about it.  However, the statement that they don't fold back really couldn't be more incorrect. I always read with the cover folded fully back and have had no problem doing so with this cover whatsoever. It folds back as easily as the Amazon Lighted Cover or the M-Edge Go! I had for my K2 and probably even more easily than my K2 Oberon. Oh, and once again -- I have not had a single reboot or other issue with my K3 in this cover (which it has been since late November).


Ooh, you are not alone. I received my bright red Spade cover today and it is gorgeous! It folds back completely with no bulges. I love love love it!



ScaryMerry said:


> I think it's the more expensive patent leather covers that won't fold back, while the canvas ones will.


Nope, that's what I got when their price dropped. I'll post some pictures later but there is no issue with it at all.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, here are some quick piccies:









































And I have just ordered a red black and white decal to match.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I see now that they fold back ok -- it was just a one-off comment though, I was never considering ordering one.  They don't appeal to me personally and I just can't deal with hinges and hinge issues again.  Enjoy though - they do look nice.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Kari - I'm sorry, I think I probably quoted from the wrong post. I see that you were just responding to Kindgirl's comment, which is what I meant to do as well. This is what I meant to respond to:


Kindgirl said:


> I bought and returned my Kate Spade Great Expectations cover. Lack of a way to close the thing, hinges, and the inablity to fold it back were deal breakers even though I wanted to love it. After now reading about the damage to the kindle it can cause, I'm glad I didn't keep it!


I just wanted to correct any misconception that the cover doesn't fold back, because it definitely does, really well.  And this is in reference to the same Great Expectations canvas cover that I have.

Pushka, I responded on the other thread as well -- but again, your red patent leather case is beautiful! Enjoy it!  And especially thank you for letting me know I'm not alone or crazy! 

Emmalita, I was worried about missing the light on the Amazon cover too. However, I got one of those $9.99 "e-reader lites" that they have in the book department at Target, and I really like it so much better than the Amazon cover light! Although I was perfectly happy with the light on the lighted cover while I was using it, I put it back on one day a week or two ago after not using it for a couple of months (because it was handy and I was too lazy to go get the light from the other room), and after being used to this light I found the lighted cover way too dim, and the amount of movement on the hinges on the Amazon cover was driving me insane! The Kindle doesn't move at all on the hinges on my Kate Spade cover. I lasted about 10 minutes before switching back to my Kate Spade cover!


----------

